# Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(



## MiLo (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwar schon (fast) alle Beiträge zu dem Thema durch aber trotzdem noch einige offene Fragen die ich hoffentlich von dem ein oder anderen hier beantwortet bekomme 

Also:

Letzen Freitag war es soweit. Ein riesen Spektakel im Teich. Alles haute sich mit den Köpfen zusammen und unsere dicke Berta würde durch den Teich getragen ;-) Uns war natürlich sofort klar was da abging. Im null komma nix hingen tausende kleine Fischeier an unseren Pflanzen.

Wir wussten natürlich im groben was zu tun war, also:

Aquarium raus, mit Teichwasser füllen, Heizung rein (24 C) und so viel wie möglich davon rein damit  Es dauerte dann genau 2 Tage und aus den Eiern schlüpften 100derte kleine Glasfäden mit 2 Augen.

Und nun wussten wir nicht wirklich weiter und haben schon den ein oder anderen Fehler gemacht :-(

Desahlb nun meine Fragen:

Wie haltet Ihr das wasser sauber ?? Ist es überhaupt nötig es zu Filtern ???
(Wir hatten es mit einer kleinen Aquariumpumpe versucht , allerdings war dies am nächsten Tag schon mal das Ende für einen grossteil der kleinen) 

Reicht es wenn nur der Luftspruddler läuft ??

Wie oft wechslet Ihr dann das Wasser ??


Zumindest was das Futter angeht haben wir nun wohl das richtige gefunden  Wir hatten es zunächst auch mit Eigelb versucht jedoch versaut dies ja nun wirklich eher das Wasser als alles andere. Haben Aufzuchtfutter  < 1 CM gekauft. Diese geht wie man mitlerweile bei den kleinen sehen kann vorne rein und hinten wieder raus 

Hoffe der ein oder andere von Euch kann uns mit seinen Erfahrung behilflich sein. Wäre schön wenn wir zumindest ein paar der kleinen durch bekommen.

jetzt schon "Danke"


Lothar


----------



## koiboy (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

hallo lothar 

habe bei mir dieses jahr auch ordentlich nachwuchs zu verzeichnen.
im mai war laichzeit und da hab ich zwei große laichbürsten in den teich gehängt . nach getaner arbeit   hab ich diese dann in ein 800ltr. brunnenbecken gestckt und nach 4 tagen war es dann soweit mit den stecknadeln 
nach zwei tagen habe ich die fütterung mit nauplien angefangen ( Salinenkrebslarven , bekommst du im aquariumgeschäft ) . die biester wachsen wie wild so das ich nach 2 wochen ( 1cm ) mit selbst gemachtem pulverfutter gefüttert habe. nimm einfach juniorkoi futter mit hohem proteinanteil und mahle es in einer handelsüblichen pfeffermühle ganz fein. dabei immer die wasserwerte im auge behalten . am besten jeden tag nitrit und amoniak messen und gegebenfalls teilwasserwechsel durchführen.
mein becken wird mit einer 1000ltr/h pumpe gefiltert. Bitte ein dichtes Netz vor die Pumpe, damit die kleinen nicht eingesaugt werden können. Das wasser läuft durch ca. 20 liter helix filtermaterial welches aus dem großen filter entnommen habe und es somit schon gut eingefahren war ( ansonsten unbedingt bakkis rein damit dein nitritwert  nicht explodiert). Habe am Anfang Luftsprudler benutzt, war aber zuviel wasserbewegung für die kleinen. Jetzt benutze ich einen Oxidator (Sauerstoff).

meine jungs sind jetzt 12 wochen alt und vereinzelt schon 5 -6 cm groß.

grüße andi


----------



## MiLo (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

Hallo Andi,

Danke für die Antwort 

Na ich denke da haben wir noch eine Menge Arbeit vor uns. Ich hatte die Pumpe zunächst wieder raus genommen da die kleinen trotz feinem Netz und Filterwatte vor dem Ansaugschlitzen in die Pumpe gekommen sind (Frag mich nur wie ?? :-( ) Hat mich natürlich mächtig geärgert.

Na wie gesagt, ich hoffe mal das wir ein paar durch bekommen. Passt noch eine Menge rein in unseren Teich.

Gruß

Lothar


----------



## loserofday (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

Hallo
Du kannst eine feine Damenstrumpfhose über den kompletten innenfilter ziehen,da kommen auch die ganz kleinen nicht durch.Oder den Filter für Aquarien Baby Aufzuchtfilter. wird nur mit einer membranpumpe gespeist.da ist ein ganz feiner schwam dran,da passiert den kleinen auch nix. so habe ich zumindest viele kleine mit groß bekommen. wichtig ist halt nur regelmäßiger teilwasserwechsel. und das wasser nicht allzu warm.20 bis 22 grad ist maximal. sonst kippen die kleinen auch. 
drücke mal die daumen das es klappt.Allerdings bedenke wenn zu viele überleben dann wird es auch im größten teich schnell eng.
MfG Birgitt


----------



## MiLo (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

Hallo Birgitt,

danke für die Antwort  

Das mit der Strumpfhose ist eine geniale Idee   Müsssen Männer ja erst mal drauf kommen. Wir haben jetzt erst einmal die Pumpe in ein kleines feines Netz gepackt. Das Wasser im Becken wechseln wir so alle 2-3 Tage um die hälfte.


Gruß

Lothar


----------



## koiboy (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

hi lothar,
hab die ersten 2-3 wochen keine pumpe angeschaltet . die kleinen ernähren sich da von allem was da so herumschwiert ( schwebalgen larven ... .) . erst als ich mit dem pulverfutter angefangen habe wurde diese angestellt. wasserwechsel nur teilweise da dein system sonst immer wieder bei null startet  ( bakkis ) und diei temperaturunterschiede max. 2-3 grad sein sollten. 

hab bei meinen jungs nach ca. 8 wochen die erste "selektion " durchgeführt. d.h. alle naturfarbenen , zu kleine und missgebildete sind raus. das entlastet dann das system erheblich denn die kleinen haben nen ordentlichen stoffwechsel wenn du sie regelmäßig 3-4 mal am tag fütterst. jetzt sind noch ca. 80 in meinem becken und viele habe ihre farbe schon erheblich verändert sodass ich in 1 monat nochmal die hälfte aussortiern werde.:?  
ist wirklich faszienierend wie da die entwicklung vorran geht. manche sind in den 3 monaten schon auf 5 cm gewachsen andere sind immer noch nicht über die 3 cm marke hinaus.

  Nach ca 4 Wochen ( Möchtegern Tancho )

  3-4 cm bei Fütterung mit Pulverfutter Ca 6-8 wochen alt

  vor der ersten " selektion " 

  die übrigen 80 die ins achtelfinale eingezogen sind

  sind ein paar vielversprechende dabei

anklicken zum größer gucken


----------



## velos (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

Also, ich habe folgendes gemacht:

500L Behälter neben den Teich gestellt.
Der Behälter hat ein 50 er Flansch oben als Überlauf. In den Flansch eine 50/32er Deduzierung mit 30cm lagem Siebrohr, über das Siebrohr eine Filterpatrone mit Stopfen, damit die Kleinen nicht in den Teich gespült werden.
Eine Minipmpe in die letzte Filterkammer vom großen Teichfilter und in den 500L Behäter pumpen.
Durch die Filterpatrone läuft das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurück.

Also, nie wieder Wasserwechsel bei den Kleinen und die bekommen immer sauberes Teichwasser weil sie mit am Filterkreislauf hängen.
Alle paar Tage Filterpatrone auswaschen und fertig.


----------



## koiboy (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

hallo peter
geniale idee , muss man(n) aber erst mal drauf kommen . das hab ich direkt so umgesetzt. 200 ltr. regenfass direkt an mein gepumptes __ filtersystem. Perfekt . und die jungs fühlen sich sichtbar pudelwohl.  

grüße andi


----------



## guenter (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

Hallo Lothar,

so wie Peter habe ich es auch gemacht, braucht man sich weiter um nichts zu kümmern. Haber 2x 800 Liter verbunden. Vom Teich in den 1. dann in den 2. und zurück.


----------



## drea (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

Unsere Laichbürsten kommen in unser Filterbecken (nur Pflanzen drin, völlig zugewuchert). Dort wachsen die Jungen prächtigst heran. Finden dort wohl haufenweise Mückenlarven usw. Damit erzielen wir die besten Aufzuchtergebnisse. Die "Kleinen" wachsen viel besser als der Nachwuchs aus dem AQ.


----------



## MiLo (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

Hallo zusammen 

erst einmal wollten wir uns nochmal bei allen hier bedanken die uns bisher geantwortet haben !!   "DANKE"  

Machen gerade richtig was durch mit den kleinen Hosenschei..erchen  Sie lieben es einfacch mit der blöden Pumpe zu spielen. Trotz Birgitts Strumpfhosentrick und minimalster Leistung (30 Liter die Stunde) kleben ab und an der Stelle wo das Wasser angesaugt wird ein paar  

Etwas Probleme machen uns auch die Wasserwerte. Nitrit und PH sind vollkommen ok. Nur dieser blöde Ammonium Wert explodiert immer innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Wir haben gestern alle Winzlinge aus dem Becken geholt und einmal komplett das wasser gewechselt. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit (3 Stunden) ging der Wert dann wieder von 0,2 auf 3-5 hoch. Verstehen wir nicht so ganz.

Eure Vorschläge bezüglich "wohin mit den Minnis" sind schon klasse. Denke das nächste mal werden wir vorbereitet sein. Wer hätte denn gedacht das unsere dicke Berta mit knapp 2 Jahren schon Nachwuchs erzeugt.Diesmal muss es so gehen.

Stell mir aber auch noch die Frage wir Ihr es denn macht das bei euch die kleinen nicht von den Pumpen angesaugt werden wenn Ihr das wasser in den Teichkreislauf bringt. Möglich wäre dies bei uns ja auch aber dann dauert es 3 Min und unser Nachwuchs wäre futsch  

Dann hab ich mal versucht die kleinen auf ein Gruppenbild zu bekommen. einige wollten nicht (warten unartig). Hoffe man erkennt überhaupt etwas 


Lothar


----------



## loserofday (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

Hallo Lothar
Das schon mal kleine angesaugt werden ist fast normal.Die sind sowieso zu schwach. Das Motto heißt:Nur die stärksten kommen durch.Du wirst froh sein wenn nicht alle durchkommen.Mit deinem Amoniakproblem,das verstehe ich nun nicht.Es sei denn du fütterst schon zu viel.Hast du teichwasser drin oder leitungswasser?Ich habe die erste zeit nur mit Teichwasser gearbeitet.Erst später mit Leitungswasser gewechselt. und schau auf die Temperatur.22 Grad ist ok.Und wenn du kannst dann gebe den kleinen ein paar Teichpflanzen rein.zB __ Hornkraut,das ist gut für sie. da können die kleinen sich besser halten.und fürs wasser ist auch gut.Denke mal wirst schon ein paar durchbekommen.
Gruß Birgitt


----------



## MiLo (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

Hallo Birgitt,

wir verwenden nur Teichwasser. Dieses ist auch von den Werten her TOP. Deshalb verstehen wir es ja selber nicht warum der Wert vom Ammonium so rasch steigt und alles andere vollkommen ok bleibt. Wir füttern eigentlich auch nicht zu viel. Haben uns extra ein Baby-Koi Aufzuchtfutter kommen lassen und dieses Füttern wir so das nach 5-10 Minuten alles weg ist. Temperatur liegt bei 20-22 Grad.

Klar kommen nur die harten in den Garten aber man sucht ja den Fehler zunächst bei sich. Tut man zu viel, tut man zu wenig ??? Wenn wirklich alle durchkommen würden hätten wir eh ein Problem  


Lothar


----------



## Hikari-Alex (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe bei Nachwuchs :-(*

Hallo, in meinem Teich habe ich ausschließlich Kohaku und einen Sanke.Im Frühjahr bekam ich meine zwei bereits letztes Jahr gekauften Kohaku´s aus Japan, die ich ca. 4 Wochen im Teich hatte, und dann gings los, 8 Weibchen 12 Männchen, der kleinste 45cm!!! Da brauch ich keinen erzählen, was da los war , ich habe extra einen Teich, in den ich die 3 Laichbürsten die wohlgemerkt VOLL waren mit Eiern reingelegt. Nach ca 4 Tagen sah ich die ersten .... tausend!! 
Mitlerweilen sind es noch ca 3000Stk. ich habe schon ca 2/3 aussortiert, und morgen kommen die anderen zur 3ten Selektion dran, wünscht mir glück, das ein paar gute dabei sind!:beeten:


----------

